# Ultimate Kenpo Directory



## MyGreenDream (May 18, 2002)

*Hi!

I just wanted to invite you all to visit a website I am putting together with American Kenpoists in mind. I wanted to create a site that someone could go to in order to find American Kenpo in their area...wether it be an instructor, organization or school. I also wanted a place where people could find out more information about American Kenpo. So I created the ULTIMATE KENPO DIRECTORY specifically for Ed Parker's American Kenpo. The website is still in its very early stages so please be patient, but please feel free to add your info to the directory and help it grow. 


ULTIMATE KENPO DIRECTORY *


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 18, 2002)

How many times have I seen people from all over, say that they have to move to an new area and does anyone know of a school they can go to?  Wanting to continue their training.

The Ultimate Kenpo Directory can and hopefully will help out.  Not just with people moving to a new area but also for anybody new that is thinking of starting American Kenpo.

_LOL  I note that the IKKO (International Kenpo Karate Organization) is the first listing on the site.  Dennis always has to be the first one to jump into the pool doesn't he!!!    Great Stuff!!_  

I hope everyone here posts there school or organization.   Heck, what a great way to promote themselves!!!   

Good Luck Kristi, hope it's a great success.

dot

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 18, 2002)

How many times have I seen people from all over, say that they have to move to an new area and does anyone know of a school they can go to?  Wanting to continue their training.

The Ultimate Kenpo Directory can and hopefully will help out.  Not just with people moving to a new area but also for anybody new that is thinking of starting American Kenpo.

_LOL  I note that the IKKO (International Kenpo Karate Organization) is the first listing on the site.  Dennis always has to be the first one to jump into the pool doesn't he!!!    Great Stuff!!_  

I hope everyone here posts there school or organization.   Heck, what a great way to promote themselves!!!   

Good Luck Kristi, hope it's a great success.

dot

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 18, 2002)

How did I do that????   

I was so impressed I posted twice.  Geeze  

Kaith, somebody could you please delete my duplicate, and this silly post too.  Thanks.


----------



## meni (May 18, 2002)

good idea


but please get rid of the pop-ups


good luck


meni


----------



## Kirk (May 18, 2002)

I think your site has VERY HIGH potential.  But IMHO, you should
pay for a domain, and a good hosting service.  They're not too
expensive these days.  If you have personal web space with
your ISP, you can go here and get a domain name, redirected to your personal
site (no popups) for only 5 bucks a year.   E.g. you can
register kenpodirectory.com and it'll just go to the personal
web space your ISP has set up for you.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 18, 2002)

... the Arizona ling to the IKKO was down when I tried it tonight.  Check out KenpoNet.com for more schools, by state.  They follow a similar format and you may be able to consolodate some info with Jason, who runs the site.

-Michael Billings
UKS-Texas


----------



## MyGreenDream (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MyGreenDream _
> 
> *Hi!
> 
> ...



*Hello again,


Thanks for the input, I will be getting a domain soon, and killing the ads. As I said before the site is in it's VERY early stages. Some links may not work at this point and there will be a section for the latest updates and entries. I am thinking of selling ad space and that will help with the transfer to a domain and getting rid of the pop-ups. I know I will be working on the site more tonight and adding those schools that have already been submitted as well as adding an ad. Well, thank you all for the great response so far.

Kristi*


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MyGreenDream _
> 
> *Hi!
> 
> ...



I agree with Mygreendream's dream of this idea! It is long overdue and it should stand as it's own enity. I have known MyGreenDream for several years and she has contributed and or created some of the most well known kenpo websites on the internet! She has a genuinely sound idea that all kenpoists can benefit from as a non-political base that everyone can write to in order to have their particular studio acknowledged.
I'll be placing my submission tonight!
Please support thie worthwhile effort!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE
Rebelo's Kenpo Karate
 
KENPOJOE's AOL website


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 19, 2002)

Arizona was down when I tried it...... you might check it.

super idea.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 19, 2002)

The IKKO link did/does work, but Yahoo/Geocities was down for maintance all saturday.


dot


----------



## Kirk (May 19, 2002)

MyGreenDream,

    My instructor isn't ultra-net-savy, so I took the liberty to add
his school to your directory.  I'm of the opinion that he wouldn't
mind at all.  However, I am NOT so bold as to act in anyway as
the contact person, or representative of his school, I'm just his
student, and a fairly new one at that.  Would you mind terribly
removing my email address from the school information?  Sorry
to be any trouble.


----------



## warriorsage (May 19, 2002)

Nice to meet you the other week. Great idea with the website. May I offer this suggestion: A section for individual practitioners. This way, if I'm ever planning to be in a different city or state, I could contact a fellow kenpo student in advance and possibly arrange a meeting or workout session.

Remember, not all students live in the same city or state as their instructor. There might not be any schools in Anytown, USA but I'll bet there is a student or two located close by. Looking in the yellow pages will only tell you so much, but the individual listings might be an even greater source of knowledge. 

The info section could possibly contain:

Name
City, State
email and/or phone
School or assoc. affiliation
age/rank, etc

Keep up the great work,
Ron


----------



## MyGreenDream (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warriorsage _
> 
> *Nice to meet you the other week. Great idea with the website. May I offer this suggestion: A section for individual practitioners. This way, if I'm ever planning to be in a different city or state, I could contact a fellow kenpo student in advance and possibly arrange a meeting or workout session.
> 
> ...



*Hi Ron!

Thas whas what I was going to do then i kinda got side tracked with the certified instructors thing. But since YOU suggested it, it will add it tonight!   After all, i would be in that cetegory! Underbelts matter too! 
*


----------



## MyGreenDream (May 19, 2002)

*OK!
A friend of mine took the liberty and transfered my site to his server....so no pops ups! The new URL is  http://kenpo.nethosting.net/  until i get a domain name.*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

it's growing..... now everybody get the word out.

:asian:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 7, 2003)

Thats a great site, cant wait to see it grow.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice site. I am looking forward to seeing it expand...


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## gman (Apr 8, 2003)

excellent. keep it up.


----------

